# Uber app freezing



## onionhead (Aug 20, 2016)

Does anyone else's Uber Partner app freeze randomly, or by looking around in the map too quickly? I find that it will always freeze when I want to see what areas are surging near me. And sometimes I wonder why no pings are coming, I go to finger the app and it's just frozen. My eyes go crossed.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Make sure...

1.youre not wifi
2.restart your phone before driving (fresh mem)
3. No games running in bkgrnd.
4. You see yourself on the rider app
5. Partner app is up to date

Need to test? Have a freind or family member request you. They just need the your exact address to set as there pickup location. Youll take an acceptance strike if it does work.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Try holding it under your armpit. That might warm it up.


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

onionhead said:


> Does anyone else's Uber Partner app freeze randomly, or by looking around in the map too quickly? I find that it will always freeze when I want to see what areas are surging near me. And sometimes I wonder why no pings are coming, I go to finger the app and it's just frozen. My eyes go crossed.


 Yes absolutely. Con-founded App too often will not acknowledge my acceptance of the ping and ignores my tapping the screen then runs out of time. I don't know if I get charged for not excepting the call, but I do know I lose money. If I canceled the application then restarted it usually starts working again. I reported it to Uber and received a reply with a number of things to try. I tried them all. Same problem. I have exactly the same problem you have with that locking up not knowing if it's working.


----------



## canipe (Jan 1, 2016)

Do you have the new Apple Software?


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

canipe said:


> Do you have the new Apple Software?


No I do not have ISO 10. I'm holding off for a few weeks before I install that. This is just bad programming by Uber. They need to get a professional to fix their technical difficulties.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

But self-driving cars will be perfect and there will never be tech glitches!


----------



## artificialnight (Sep 15, 2016)

Do not download the iOS10!! It freezes the app so much it drove me crazy!! I downgraded my phone, just to use it again. I wish Uber would fix this problem


----------



## Jalalzai Asadullah (Jan 13, 2017)

onionhead said:


> Does anyone else's Uber Partner app freeze randomly, or by looking around in the map too quickly? I find that it will always freeze when I want to see what areas are surging near me. And sometimes I wonder why no pings are coming, I go to finger the app and it's just frozen. My eyes go crossed.


im facing same problem, after completely reset my iPhone app started working but after few weeks now it's freezes again


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Rgar said:


> Yes absolutely. Con-founded App too often will not acknowledge my acceptance of the ping and ignores my tapping the screen then runs out of time. I don't know if I get charged for not excepting the call, but I do know I lose money. If I canceled the application then restarted it usually starts working again. I reported it to Uber and received a reply with a number of things to try. I tried them all. Same problem. I have exactly the same problem you have with that locking up not knowing if it's working.


I can relate. Even worse, it's happened a few times in the same night. A couple of weeks ago it happened 4 times throughout the night. Very frustrating, as not only am I losing money, but my Acceptance rate has taken a big hit.

When it first started happening, it would not respond to my tapping of the screen. Lately, it just freezes. Unfortunately uBer support has been of no help..... shocking.


----------



## 90489 (Jan 17, 2017)

Since update the app it became very unstable. Freeze all the time... Freeze when i start a trip and freeze when i complete the trip. 
It happened that for a 30 km trip i ve been paid a fare of only $10 cause the app did nt recognize my route properly due freezing. 
U better always check if the fare is right , this new app is crap.


----------



## Alice Arifova (Dec 9, 2016)

What a nice post


----------



## bkand (Oct 15, 2015)

onionhead said:


> Does anyone else's Uber Partner app freeze randomly, or by looking around in the map too quickly? I find that it will always freeze when I want to see what areas are surging near me. And sometimes I wonder why no pings are coming, I go to finger the app and it's just frozen. My eyes go crossed.


----------



## bkand (Oct 15, 2015)

My new HTC Bolt from Sprint overheats and the uber and lyft ap freezes. It freezes when I use navigation function either Waze or Maps. During the ride navigation works fine. At end of ride.. I can't complete the ride and rate the pax until phone cools down. Letting the phone cool off naturally takes about 15 minutes. While waiting I can get a new ride request but I can't respond until app comes back. I found a solution and that is using an ice pack which cools the phone off in 1 or 2 minutes and I am moving again. So.. App will freeze up when phone is hot and don't switch to the HTC Bolt!


----------



## Hoo Yoo (Jan 26, 2017)

Never happened to me, however I once had an app that froze every so often. It turned out that there was another app that "conflicted" and would cause other apps to freeze. Try un-installing random apps that are not needed and do a soft reset. Also ensure that your OS is up to datet.


----------

